# Bengal cats need new homes



## XmalD73

The Bengal cattery from which we adopted our boys, Phineas and Phaelan, is shutting down and there are some cats in needs of homes. This cattery is located in the western suburbs of Chicago.

Amongst them are our boys mother, Shiva "Speakeasy Shiva of Amerikatz," grandmother Latika "Buddhasmeow Latika" and great grandmother Anala "Cheetahsden Anala Renge. Shiva is 6, Latika 10, and Anala 15.

Brad and I spent time playing with all of these beautiful ladies and wish we could take one of them. If any of you are interested or know someone who is interested in a retired, spayed breeding queen, please contact them. Our boys were raised underfoot with them, and we got to know them very well in the weeks before they came home!

I believe you cannot post links, but google "amerikatzdance" or "amerikatz dance" and you will find the link, I just tested it.


----------



## shan841

Why cant the breeders keep them? Do Bengals have the same lifespan as domestic cats? As in 15-20 years?


----------



## XmalD73

Some personal life changes prevent them from keeping all the cats, it's a sad situation. Bengal cats have the same lifespan as domestic cats, and these have all been strictly indoor cats. 

Shiva was such a joy to watch as a mother! Our boys came from her second to last litter, and she gave us her "paw of approval" after we met the boys at 8 weeks old. She doted on her kittens until they were out underfoot, and then she stepped back and let them learn from the other cats in the house.


----------



## spotty cats

shan841 said:


> Why cant the breeders keep them?


Breeding cats are usually placed in pet homes once they retire, though it really should be the breeder posting about them - not one of their pet owners.


----------

